# Ss6 size?



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

HIya,I have been using *SS10* stones from shine art.According to thier catalog they are *2.7mm-2.9mm.*When I design I use* 3.49mm* to cut my circles and have no problems.
I need to design now using *SS6* stones.According to shine arts catalog they are *2mm.*Does anyone know what size I should design these holes at?
Also when using such a small stone what is the spacing you array your verticle lines?(ACS studio software)


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Eric I just used 6ss for the first time yesterday and had a miserable time with them -I use acs also I used the formula Sandy recommends for 10s but I am going to increase the size a little more. I use the same spacing 5 and that was fine. first time I used machine cut stones and they must be a little larger then the rest - only 1/4 fell in the correct direction and the rest went in upside down. even turning them with tweezers was hard. When I got done I loved the effect but no way could I make a lot with this proceedure- I also had some problem with weeding. which I never do

any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

As a general rule of thumb, I use 3 sizes up to cut my templates. So for 6SS I design and cut 9SS and 10SS I use 13SS. I use Winpcsign 2010 so can not say about your SW. I play with spacing until it looks good but another rule for starting is 1/2 stone size between stones. Hope this helps.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Eric, one of my customers who almost exclusively uses 6SS stones, designs her patterns with 2.6 mm circles and I believe a spacing of .3mm... (thus, using 2.9 in the software). But I do not know her source for stones. Thus, you might want to make an array of test patterns from ~ 2.4mm - 2.8mm and see which size seems easiest for brushing in the stones.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

We add .4mm to every stone size for example:

ss6 2.1mm we cut at 2.5mm
ss10 2.8mm we cut at 3.2mm
ss16 4.0mm we cut at 4.4mm

But, again there are many variables. At least you have a starting point.

Brian


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't use ACS, but I cut my ss06 holes at 2.3mm and set my spacing at between 2.9mm and 3.3mm depending on the look I want or how close I need the stones.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Hi Eric -

I do use Shine Arts 2mm rhinestones and I cut my holes 2.7mm with a .3 spacing. I also cut my transfers from the Hartco 425 material.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

For those that use this size stone, are you still able to use the shur-line brush to get the stones in the holes? I noticed that Matt (DecalWorld) uses a microfiber pad-like mitt.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes you can still use the applicator to get the stones in well, 

Use the Figure 8 motion if using Hartco material.

Eric 2mm or 6ss stones are beautiful,, in a pattern,,


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi I have just made a load templates in SS6 but cut my holes at SS7 I always cut up a size to the stones I am using and have found that if I use a paint pad witht he fine bristles on they are mega cheap to buy even as little as £1 from the pound shops or very reasonable at the DIY shops

To make my templates I use either Funtime or Corel


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Yes you can still use the applicator to get the stones in well,
> 
> Use the Figure 8 motion if using Hartco material.
> 
> Eric 2mm or 6ss stones are beautiful,, in a pattern,,


Great! I'm going to purchase some to try. I'm anxious to show (on another thread) the design I just finished thanks to all the great info freely shared here!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Debbie,

Can't wait to see it


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

valuable lesson learned - from now on when I try a different size and brand of stone I will cut some stone sizes and see how they fall in before I do my design. My 6 ss fall into a 2.8 size just perfect. now I will try Sandy's formula for changing stone size and spacing on acs hoping I won't have to redo the whole design


----------

